# Kitty Report #2



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Started on a slow note with tons of grass snagging lines.. Had to clear lines for the first two hours about.. WHEW wore me out.. Then this kitty hits hard and we get a good hookup and fight.. 










After the tide topped out the fish stopped there already slow bite. We moved and waited for the tide to start the fast run out but the wind picked up and the tide was negated for a while. Once it got good we got some nice hits and one odd one. Line picked up tight and then ping went the 40 lb braid about halfway out.. Gar most likely got in line.. Then on the shallow side zing goes a rod and this fish was a brute.. It ran hard and stayed deep. I was really surprised that it was this small. 











Later the rod bent in half again and this kitty used every trick to get away. Crossed lines ,headed for motor, headed for anchor and went under boat.. But he was up against a seasoned fisherman. 











Yes big old Mr Whiskers..

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Ok.........*

Who's hungry? Way to go. Great job!!!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Great catches and GREAT pics...*

...way to go, Cap'n Mike! 

Kinda makes me want to go out with you, especially if we can get into a mess of those crappies you get.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

what kinds of bait do yall use for big cats like that?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Jaron15 said:


> what kinds of bait do yall use for big cats like that?


Black salty's.

Capt Mike


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice report and great pics.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Nice report and great pics.


live or cut bait


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

captmikestarrett said:


> Black salty's.
> 
> Capt Mike


live or cut bait


----------

